# Vertical Ev seismic effect



## McEngr (May 4, 2012)

_


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 7, 2012)

McEngr, should we consider this an open thread to discuss our thoughts on the vertical Ev effect or what? 

I'll bite:

The vertical Ev seismic effect is not (I repeat not) worse than Hitler.

Counterpoint....GO!


----------

